# Are electrical boxes supposed to be flush with the sheetrock?



## fall22123 (Aug 4, 2012)

I installed the boxes using the tabs on the side as a guide. I tacked up a section of sheetrock. The face of the box is below the surface about 1/4" I measured the tab on the box and it is only about 3/8" Add that to the round corner of the stud and it only sticks out 1/4 inch from the face of the stud. The sheetrock is 1/2" I just thought I would ask before pulling all the boxes off and re-nailing them.


----------



## MisterZ (Nov 29, 2011)

boxes should be flush with outside of drywall, however i believe you're allowed 1/4 if they are non-metallic.
wait around for one of the Licensed guys, they'll know the specific code rules for this


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You don't want the box to stick out....but it's ok for it to be recessed a bit....

When you install the recept, the tabs on it will (should) cinch up against the drywall. 

If your using 1/2" drywall, I have found those 'alignment' tabs to be about right....but with 5/8" drywall...the box sits in too far....(for my liking). Hence, I nail them out about 1/8" more than the tabs.


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

You're allowed 1/4" in non fire-rated or combustible finish walls.

*
314.20 In Wall or Ceiling. *(2008 NEC)

In walls or ceilings with a sur-
face of concrete, tile, gypsum, plaster, or other noncombustible material, boxes employing a ﬂush-type cover or faceplate
shall be installed so that the front edge of the box, plaster ring,
extension ring, or listed extender will not be set back of the
ﬁnished surface more than 6 mm (1⁄4 in.).
In walls and ceilings constructed of wood or other combustible surface material, boxes, plaster rings, extension
rings, or listed extenders shall be ﬂush with the ﬁnished
surface or project therefrom.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

Techy said:


> You're allowed 1/4" in non fire-rated or combustible finish walls.
> 
> 
> 314.20 In Wall or Ceiling. (2008 NEC)
> ...


Where does it state non-fire rated?


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

electures said:


> Where does it state non-fire rated?



Sorry, i forgot to add the excerpt for fire rated walls. (From UL Fire Resistance Directory)

*6. Metallic Electrical Outlet Boxes*
Listed single and double gang metallic outlet and switch boxes with metallic or nonmetallic cover plates may be used in bearing and nonbearing wood stud and steel stud walls with ratings not exceeding 2 h. These walls should have gypsum wallboard facings similar to those shown in Design Nos. U301, U411 and U425. The metallic outlet or switch boxes should be securely fastened to the studs and the opening in the wallboard facing should be cut so that the clearance between the box and the wallboard does not exceed* 1/8 in.* The surface area of individual metallic outlet or switch boxes should not exceed 16 sq in. The aggregate surface area of the boxes should not exceed 100 sq in. per 100 sq ft of wall surface. The aggregate surface area of the boxes may be exceeded when Wall-opening Protective Materials (CLIV) are installed according to the requirements of their Classification.
Metallic boxes located on opposite sides of walls or partitions should be separated by a minimum horizontal distance of 24 in. This minimum separation distance between metallic boxes may be reduced when Wall-opening Protective Materials (CLIV) are installed according to the requirements of their Classification.
Metallic boxes should not be installed on opposite side of walls or partitions of staggered stud construction unless Wall Opening Protective Materials are installed with the metallic boxes in accordance with Classification requirements for the protective materials.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it's sitting below the sheetrock the housing on the light fixture may or may not sit flat on the ceiling.
Why the 1/2" on a ceiling?
What's the joist spacing?
Is it light weight drywall?


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Two examples of what is required... Dont forget, this is for* NON-combustible* surfaces, if you were using wood per se, then the box MUST be flush so a extension ring maybe required to meet this requirement. 











Figured I throw this in just for general info, Im not really sure why they make oversized plates since its a code violation to begin with....


----------



## fall22123 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I pulled the boxes off and stuck them about 1/8" farther than the tabs. They look slightly subsurface after I put the sheetrock on.


----------

